# Rallye Simulation



## PCGH_Willi (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo erstmal,

Ich suche nach einer möglichst realistischen Rallye Simulation, ich hab schon vieles wie Dirt oder WRC ausprobiert, aber nichts kommt wirklich an richtige Rallye ran, zum Beispiel Sind die Strecken im Spiel teils 2 mal so breit außerdem fahren sich die Autos ziemlich arcadig (mit dem dirt 3 realism mod gehts einigermaßen) außerdem sind nie irgendwelche "Fahrspuren" von vorherigen fahrern "spürbar" (wie beispielsweise in sega rally) 

das Näheste was an ne sim ran kommt is Dirt 1 aber da fahren sich die autos komisch  

Kann mir villeicht irgendjemand was empfehlen?  

MfG: Willi


----------



## Cart3r (19. Mai 2014)

Richard Burns Rallye


----------



## PCGH_Willi (19. Mai 2014)

is des net scho uralt? O.o


----------



## Razorblade083 (19. Mai 2014)

Das erste Colin McRae Rally war von der Fahrphysik und vom Realismus meiner Meinung nach überragend. Da kam kein Nachfolger dran. Was ich da Zeit investiert habe. Oh Mann.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (19. Mai 2014)

ich hab gehörd des neue dirt soll ne richtige sim werden, (was ich aber nicht glaube) gibts da schon infos drüber?

die beste Kombi wär ja n game mit:
-der Matschphysik von spintires (nur in etwas abgeschwächte form)
-dem Schadensmodell von beamng
-den strecken wie in wrc4 (nur etwas enger ) 
-und ner guten fahrphysik 

das wär n traum, aber ich denk nicht, dass das passieren wird


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. Mai 2014)

Wieso schaust du dir denn Richard Burns Rally wenigstens nicht mal an, bevor du dir Gedanken um irgendwelche Luftschlösser machst? Der Titel ist auch 2014 mehr als einen Blick wert und gilt immer noch als Referenz, was Rally-Simulationen betrifft. Die Grafik mag zwar auf Screenshots stark gealtert erscheinen, wirkt aber gerade in Bewegung aufgrund der realistischen Farbgebung ohne dämliche Wisch- und Strahleffekte inklusive Farbstich toll, woran auch das gelungene Streckendesign seinen Anteil hat. Und davon abgesehen: Wer sich beim Spielen von Richard Burns Rally Gedanken um die Grafik macht, lässt garantiert noch einige Zehntel liegen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (19. Mai 2014)

Ich installiers grad  mal schauen wies is 

kann man eigentlich irgendwo ne deadzone für controller/lenkrad einstellen ?? bei mir zieht das auto immer nach links  

außerdem is das handling mit controller etwas.... ich sag mal gewöhnungsbedürftig, wobei das mit lenkrad warscheinlich besser wird


----------



## Macs344 (20. Mai 2014)

Also wenn du ne sim suchst und dann von einem komischen Handling mit cotroller redest, passt da was nicht  eine Sim lässt sich ausschlißlich mit Lenkrad gut steuern. Mit cotroller kannste auch dirt spielen..


----------



## PCGH_Willi (20. Mai 2014)

Ja das problem is, dass ich mein lenkrad nicht hier hab weil ichs zurück schicken musste, da der force feedback motor anscheinend verreckt is -.- ich wart jetz schon seit knapp 2 wochen auf ne rückmeldung von logitech


----------



## Macs344 (20. Mai 2014)

Hm das ist natürlich doof. Aber logitech bietet da eigentlich einen guten Service. Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme. Evtl schreibst du nochmal sem support wann es wieder zurück geschickt wird. Die antworten immer recht schnell.

Für assetto Corsa wird es sicher auch Rally Mods geben ! Es gab schon eine Portuerung einer strecke aus RBR. Schau dir das mal an, ich bin begeistert von AC ! Klasse Physik und mega gutes FFB.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (20. Mai 2014)

Ich ha. Schon gesehen, das es eine "Rallye Etappe" gibt, zumindest sahs so aus  

Ich würde aber auch gern mal project cars ausprobieren. 

Das komische ist bei AC wen man driftet und man wieder auf ne grade kommt und versucht nicht mehr zu driften ist es sogar mit Lenkrad ziemlich schwer das auto wieder einzufangen o.O 

Rbr lässt sich zwar mit controller auch relativ fahren, nur rutschen die Autos schon Bei der kleinsten lenkbewegung


----------



## Macs344 (20. Mai 2014)

PCars lohnt atm überhaupt nicht ! Die werkeln gerade stark an der Physik und an manchen tagen machts einfach keinen Sinn zu testen weil extrem komisch zu fahren ist. Und das ffb ist noch nicht in entwicklung, das kommt erst später wenn die Physik steht. Daher warte schön geduldig ab und freu dich auf ein richig geiles Game


----------



## PCGH_Willi (20. Mai 2014)

naja an ne version komm ich ja bis zum release eh net ran  

würde ich noch ne version bekommen, würde ich eine nehmen aber naja...


----------



## IJOJOI (21. Mai 2014)

Die Accounts gehen teilweise für über 500€ weg! Also wie Macs gesagt hat, die Finger davon lassen und die Vorfreude genießen 
AC macht physiktechnisch einen sehr guten Job, das mit dem Driften ist so eine Sache
Während die als "Drift" markierten Fahrzeuge abartig abgehen, und meiner Meinung nach schon etwas zu einfach zu kontrollieren sind, ist das mit den Straßenwagen eine andere Geschichte.

Das was du angesprochen hast ist denke ich der Gegenpendler, der bei Drifts ganz normal ist.
Du solltest vielleicht darauf achten, am Kurvenausgang das Lenkrad bereits in gewünschter Richtung zu halten und den Wagen mit dem Gas aus der Kurve "drücken".

Ich weiß nicht, ob das jetzt verständlich ist, aber so lassen sich Gegenpendler zumindest in ihrer Intensität vermindern


----------



## PCGH_Willi (21. Mai 2014)

jo ,  gibt teils autos die sich richtig gut driften lassen wie der ktm crossbow und der 458 italia


----------



## IJOJOI (21. Mai 2014)

/sign
auch der 1M ist ganz lustig


----------



## PCGH_Willi (21. Mai 2014)

Mit dem hab ich. Ich net wirklich probiert zu driften  

Rbr fährt sich mit her kurzen Eingewöhnungszeit sogar mit controller ziemlich gut


----------



## Macs344 (22. Mai 2014)

Wo hast du rbr her ? Wo kann ich das downloaden oder bestellen ? Ich muss das auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (22. Mai 2014)

Du kannst es auf amazon für 7 Euro glaub ich bestellen oder du lässt es dir bei piratebay oder so


----------



## Macs344 (23. Mai 2014)

Da zahl ich dann wieder nen tausender Strafe... Alles schon gehabt.. Amazon scheint dann doch das einzige zu sein.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (23. Mai 2014)

Jo, is halt n älteres Spiel aber macht trotzdem Spaß


----------

